# Creating Boxes in Finale 2006



## Evan Gamble (Feb 27, 2007)

bumpity bump o


----------



## Evan Gamble (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok just found out that aleatoric boxes can only be created in Finale by using the line tool :x 

Can sibelius do this any easier?


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Feb 28, 2007)

Evan Gamble @ 27th February 2007 said:


> Ok just found out that aleatoric boxes can only be created in Finale by using the line tool :x
> 
> Can sibelius do this any easier?


I don't know what an aleatoric box is, but wouldn't it be possible to create as a shape expression?


----------



## Evan Gamble (Feb 28, 2007)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Wed Feb 28 said:


> Evan Gamble @ 27th February 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok just found out that aleatoric boxes can only be created in Finale by using the line tool :x
> ...



Yeah but than it would be stuck as a certain size I belive. Would have to edit it everytime to fit the figure.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 28, 2007)

Evan, I always thought that Finale was better than Sibelius in creating strange aleatoric symbols. Maybe you need to ask some place where there are more Finale users.

D


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Feb 28, 2007)

Evan Gamble @ 28th February 2007 said:


> Yeah but than it would be stuck as a certain size I belive. Would have to edit it everytime to fit the figure.


Not edit - resize. After applying the expression, double-click its handle and up pops a number of resize handles, which you can drag till you get the right size. Doesn't get much easier. If you apply it with a mata tool, each application of the expression is a unique copy. Resizing then doesn't affect other instances. It is best to apply it as a note expression, unless you want an expression on all staves.


----------

